# I have a 1999 f350 2wd 7.3 dually dump. What type of plow would work on this



## RIDERITE (Nov 5, 2011)

I have a 1999 f350 2wd 7.3 dually dump. What type of plow would work on this ? Also is there any other method of increasing traction control besides adding weight?

Thanks


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

9' snow plow of your brand choice. 

Chains, studded tires, locker or limited slip. More weight.


----------



## fordsuvparts (Jan 7, 2008)

Tire chains, just about any plow will work, super common truck should be very easy to find a plow.
With chains and weight u will be fine.


----------



## Jgramlich (Jul 26, 2010)

Chains and weight... and then add more weight.


----------



## RIDERITE (Nov 5, 2011)

The reason i asked about brand because i spoke with a boss and western and they said they dont make a plow for 1999 ford f350 2wd. So am i using the one for a 4wd or what?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I've seen lots of Westerns on 2wd dump trucks. Just find the mount. Maybe Boss will require some fabbing....


----------



## RIDERITE (Nov 5, 2011)

So the mount is the key 
thanks


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

RIDERITE;1339183 said:


> So the mount is the key
> thanks


Yes, everything else is the same for a 4x4 truck.


----------



## SStephanuik (Dec 28, 2009)

Different application all together but last year I got a deal on a ex80 snow dogg plow and when I went to mount it to my 92 gmc3500 2wd dually with the mount that supposedly worked for that truck I had to take it and the other mount I got with the plow and cut and paste a new mount. Took about 10 hours of cutting and welding but it worked well. Went to the local landscape yard and paid $10 for a scoop of 3/4 stone in the dump bed (about 1/2 ton). As long as I wasn't plowing up a steep hill it motored through just about any amount of snow. And we had a 24" storm last year. Good luck


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

A 4x4 mount will not work as the frontends of fords are different when comparing 2x4 or 4x4. You would need a mount that specifies 2x4.Or as sstephhanuik said get a welder and have fun.


----------



## RIDERITE (Nov 5, 2011)

So i can get it done i just have some welding ahead of me at best thanks....


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Go 9 ft plus wings.

Good SNOW tires and weight.

I don't use chains, locker, studs etc.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

The frame is the same for a 4x4 and 2x4 idk why the mounts would not work.


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

I may be wrong but I was told that they won't bolt up the same because the front axle is different ans interfers with the mount. If 02 powerstroke knows first hand that it will work I would take his advice.


----------

